# Guilty Pleasure Movie



## Darthjaye (Aug 6, 2005)

Okay folks, time for another confession.  This time it has to do with that old favorite guilty pleasure movie you like that not too many people have seen.  I don't just wanna see the top ten box office here.  You and I both know there are movies out there that you've watched....and liked, and no one else you know has quite the appeciation for.  A movie you can constantly throw in and watch all the time.  Let's hear what they are.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2005)

Some of these might be top ten movies, but they are just old enough that I have no idea what the reation to them was when they first came out.  I watch lots of movies over and over agin, it helps me think.  

1941
City of Lost Children
Cube
Cutting Edge
LA Story
Muppet Movie
New Guy
PCU
Radioland Murders
Simply irristible


----------



## mojo1701 (Aug 6, 2005)

I will second "L.A. Story." I first watched that movie when I was about 10 years old.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 6, 2005)

Necessary Roughness
Not Another Teen Movie
Remember the Titans
UHF
Deuce Biglow: Male Gigolo
Blade: Trinity


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 6, 2005)

The remake of 'Dawn of the Dead' I watch that stupid DVD alla time. John Carpenter's 'The Thing' is a very close second.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 6, 2005)

Eurotrip, The New Guy, Captain Ron, but my biggest guilty pleasures...Elvis movies, not the greatest acting, poor plots, lame action but I enjoy them greatly.


----------



## Renton (Aug 6, 2005)

Cabin Boy

(hangs head in shame)


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 6, 2005)

As always

 Cutthroat Island
 The Replacements
 Dungeons and Dragons (so sue me, I watch this every now and then)
 The Shadow
 Robin Hood Prince of Thieves (Kevin Costners movie)


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 6, 2005)

The Deathstalker movies. Singin' in the Rain.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Aug 6, 2005)

I have no guilty pleasures. I merely have pleasures. Like...




...I actually can't really think of any.




			
				Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Cutthroat Island



Why this movie gets panned it beyond me. It's fun!

Haven't seen it in years, granted, but I remember enjoying a bunch.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 6, 2005)

Hackers

We must hack the Gibson!  It's a pretty cheesy movie, but I own the DVD and am still known to watch it.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2005)

Hackers is a fun little geek movie, I'd watch it if I had it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 6, 2005)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer...Hey I liked Luke Perry, Kristy Swanson, Donald Sutherlin, Paul Ruebens, Rutger Hauer, and David Arquette

Phantom 2040
The Captain America movies

I have no idea why I like these movies, I just know that I won't pass up the chance to see 'em.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Aug 6, 2005)

Willow - (non-gamer's seem to hate this movie)
A Knight's Tale (gamers hate it and this time it's the non-gamers who understand it's allegorical and not to be taken seriously)


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 7, 2005)

Peter Pan (the new one)
Little Nemo
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 7, 2005)

Cube.  I love the various deaths in that movie.  Scifi killed the sequel, though.


----------



## Grodd JoJoJo (Aug 7, 2005)

Geez, there are a bunch of those...but I'll admit to Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein (though that one's actually considered pretty decent).


----------



## Richards (Aug 7, 2005)

Godzilla vs. the Smog Monster, the movie I've seen more times than any other (currently over 30 times).

Johnathan


----------



## CrusaderX (Aug 7, 2005)

Alot of our guilty pleasure films may be somewhat obscure to mainstream audiences, but not necessarily obscure to people who hang out on an RPG message board.   I'm thinking of films like Willow, Clash of the Titans, and Transformers: The Movie.  I don't think these films were huge mainstream hits, and an occasional non-geek may say they're guilty pleasures, but I'm sure that just about _everyone_ here on EN World has seen films like these, and enjoyed them greatly.

For a bit more guilty obscurity, though, here's my list:

Duel - car vs. truck, directed by Steven Spielberg.  I love this movie.

Defiance - Jan-Michael Vincent kicking gangbanger butt, 70's style.

The Frisco Kid - a buddy movie featuring Gene Wilder as a Rabbi and Harrison Ford as an outlaw.  Great fun!


----------



## David Howery (Aug 7, 2005)

Planet of the Dinosaurs
The People Under the Stairs
The Rocketeer
Porkys
Wrong Turn


----------



## KenM (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks like i'm the first one to put in a vote for Hawk the Slayer. Krull.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey I got some more.  Also, I want to high five David Howery for mentioning People Under the Stairs.  I went to see that opening day.  

Mars Attacks
Tron
Logan's Run


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 7, 2005)

Terror in the Midnight Sun, also known as Space Invasion of Lapland, an US/Swedish horror/sci-fi from -59. I have seen this movie about a dozen times, it's the perfect flu-movie. And everyone else think it sucks badly.

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0053232/


> After a herd of reindeer are mysteriously found dead following a meteor crash in a remote part of Sweden, soldiers and a geologist are called out to investigate. Just as they discover that the meteor is actually a spaceship, a hideous monster destroys their plane and kills the soldier guarding it. As the geologist (along with his figure skater girlfriend) are trying to ski to safety, the monster attacks again and kidnaps the helpless woman. What is this creature, and can it be stopped?


----------



## Darthjaye (Aug 7, 2005)

.....Kentucky Fried Movie  "Take him to Detwoit!"    

Every Godzilla movie ever made (except for the americanized catastrophe that Emerich made)

Black Rain (I loved the soundtrack for this one too)

The Big Lebowski (Damn funny movie about a slacker)

My Blue Heaven (don't know why but I thought this was one of Steve Martin's funniest next to the Jerk)

Manhunter (the first appearance of Hannibal Lector and I think Michael Mann's Big screen directorial debut)


....just to name a few


----------



## Steel_Wind (Aug 7, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Hey I got some more.  Also, I want to high five David Howery for mentioning People Under the Stairs.  I went to see that opening day.
> 
> Mars Attacks
> Tron
> Logan's Run




Logan's Run is PRIME for a good remake.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 7, 2005)

Steel Wind said:
			
		

> Logan's Run is PRIME for a good remake.




This is why I love enworld.  TMC cable channel showed Logan's Run last week at around 1:30AM.  I was happy because I started off my day right.  I would *love* to see a remake but then I have the great fear that Hollywood will make it stupid for the Pokemon generation.  Personally, I blame them for the crappy state of tv.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 7, 2005)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> .....Kentucky Fried Movie  "Take him to Detwoit!"




Ah, another acolyte of Samuel L. Bronkowitz.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 7, 2005)

Amityville 3-D.  I love that movie. 

Murder by Death. Stupid funny but still funny. 

The Car


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 7, 2005)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> Black Rain (I loved the soundtrack for this one too)




Is "Black Rain" considered a guilty pleasure? I guess it could. I like the movie too. And yes, the soundtrack kicks much booty. I listen to it a lot.

My guilty pleasures:


-Flash Gordon
-Cutting Edge
-Queen of the Damned (and its soundtrack...heh heh)
-Hard Target
-Iron Eagle
-In The Line of Duty IV (HK Movie)
-Power Rangers Movie (first one)
-Transformers The Movie
-GI Joe The Movie
-The Quick and the Dead


OMG Crothian....I didn't know someone existed that also enjoys the genius of Cutting Edge. Awesome.....good to know you're out there brother.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Aug 7, 2005)

_House On Haunted Hill_ remake - Pure class, at least up until Famke Janssen gets thrown through the wall. I actually thought it was a pretty good film within its genre.


----------



## lrsach01 (Aug 7, 2005)

Sword and the Soceror
Hot chicks, tall evil bad guy and tri-bladed sword....how can you go wrong.


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 7, 2005)

"Cheyenne Social Club"  Jimmy Stewart is a cowboy who inherits a whorehouse; Henry Fonda is his buddy.  Shirley Jones was the madam, Sue Ann Langdon was one of the prostitutes.     Great comedy.

"Independance Day"  

Any Beach Party movie with Annette Funicello or Deborah Whalley.  Those things are great.

Hammer Horror movies


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 7, 2005)

So many of mine have already been said...

Cube
Independence Day
Mars Attacks
A Knight's Tale
The Shadow
The Phantom
The Rocketeer(Though does this one count? Most people I know love it)
Tron
Mortal Kombat(the first one...I hate it, yet everytime its on I sit there and watch it)


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 8, 2005)

Six-String Samurai and The Specials.


----------



## haiiro (Aug 8, 2005)

My all-time favorite guilty pleasure movie is The Arrival, starring Charlie Sheen as a radio astronmer/action hero. I've seen it at least a dozen times, probably closer to twenty. What's not to like?


----------



## Capellan (Aug 8, 2005)

The Parent Trap.

Original _and_ remake.

I win!


----------



## rbingham2000 (Aug 8, 2005)

I'll have to throw my vote in for ID4 too. Will Smith kicked much ass in that movie.

TMNT is also an honorable mention. I just love those little green dudes and their little rat sensei. It mixes a good bit of action, humor, and drama in a nice little package.

I also have to throw in a vote for Phantom Menace. Yes, that kid's tone of voice got on my nerves a bit. Yes, his part in the ending space battle could have been a lot better, a lot more dramatic, and a lot more of a nailbiter, the way the ending battle in the first Star Wars was. And yes, I wish that kid's story tied in more with the backstory of the first movie -- Obi-Wan did make a great deal of Luke's father's ideals and the fact that his uncle didn't hold with them.

But I loved the podrace sequence, I laughed my ass off at Jar Jar Binks (whom everyone on this board seems to despise and wish a thousand deaths upon), I didn't think the midichlorian thing was that big a deal (just a "scientific" theory that died with the Jedi before A New Hope started), and I loved the two-on-one lightsaber melee with Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon Jinn vs. the ultra-badass Darth Maul.

You may hate me now.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 8, 2005)

The Little Mermaid (Disney)
Jason and the Argonauts
Little Shop of Horrors
Grease


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't get why _Independence Day_ is a guilty pleaure? Who thinks it's lousy, such that you would feel guilty? Seems like a huge success that most people quite liked, despite some mild goofiness.


----------



## Jhamin (Aug 8, 2005)

Real Men - With James Belushi and John Ritter.

Not for everyone, but I love this movie!


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 8, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Who thinks it's lousy, such that you would feel guilty?




I think it's lousy, but then, I don't like it, so don't have anything to feel bad about.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 8, 2005)

My guilty pleasures:

- Cutthroat Island (I can watch this movie again and again and again...)
- Willow
- Logan's Run
- Mortal Kombat 1 & 2
- Airplane! 1 & 2
- Planet of the Apes: all 5
- Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## reveal (Aug 8, 2005)

- Kentucky Fried Movie
- Amazon Women on the Moon
- Dazed and Confused
- Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle
- Dude, Where's my Car?
- Spongebob Squarepants Movie
- Top Secret!
- Clue
- Hudson Hawk


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Aug 8, 2005)

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back

Earth Girls are Easy

Clash of the titans

The Cell

Nightmare on Elm Street Pt 3


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 8, 2005)

Hudson Hawk 
Tron
Transformers the Movie (sometimes)

Pretty much any other movies I like I actually think are *good*, and thus I attach no guilt to them.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 8, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> - Airplane! 1 & 2




Oh, come on! Those are some of the best comedies ever! Its not like you listed all of the Revenge of the Nerds movies.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 8, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oh, come on! Those are some of the best comedies ever! Its not like you listed all of the Revenge of the Nerds movies.



That's what I think, too! However, other than my Dad, no one I know shares that opinion, and I'm unsure how the 'general public' thinks about them...

But believe me, I'd be _glad_ to remove them from any "guilty pleasure" thread.


----------



## sniffles (Aug 8, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> That's what I think, too! However, other than my Dad, no one I know shares that opinion, and I'm unsure how the 'general public' thinks about them...
> 
> But believe me, I'd be _glad_ to remove them from any "guilty pleasure" thread.




Same here! I prefer Airplane 1, but I think both are a bit too obscure for the mainstream audience, and non-gamer-geek types tend to look at you funny if you say you love them. Same goes for Kentucky Fried Movie. I want to put Dr. Klahn's answering machine greeting on my machine, but I fear no one will understand.  

My guilties:
Red Sonja - yes, Brigitte Nielsen is the worst actress ever and looks like she's afraid her sword will bite her, but I still like it.
Conan the Destroyer - I love watching Arnie kill Wilt Chamberlain!  
Beastmaster (#1 only) - mmmm, Marc Singer in a loincloth....
Mystery Men 
The Specials
The Return of Captain Invincible - okay, this is mostly my fiance's guilty pleasure. It's so obscure that I don't know anyone else who has seen it. He tries to persuade everyone we know to watch it but so far hasn't succeeded. I have to admit, Alan Arkin as a superhero and Christopher Lee singing are a hoot.


----------



## Henry (Aug 8, 2005)

My guilty pleasures:


It's a Wonderful Life - one of the greatest Capra Movies ever.
Demolition Man - man, that movie had some fun dialogue.
The Rocketeer - not fantastic, but that movie always gets me wanting to play a 1920's Pulp RPG game every time I see it.
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure - don't ask.
Back to the future I and III - don't like part II.
Cyrano de Bergerac (with Jose Ferrer) - the first scene in the movie (at the play house and defense of Raganeau) is what screams "D&D swashbuckler" to me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 8, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure




Guilt?! Ha! I have no guilt for absolutely loving this movie.


----------



## MojoGM (Aug 8, 2005)

The Late Shift (HBO Movie about the late night wars)

Necessary Roughness

Major League

The Substitute

The Substitute 2


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 8, 2005)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Six-String Samurai and The Specials.




I totally got your back on The Specials. I love that movie, I think I've actually lost track of how many times I've seen it.


"It's mi NOOT man, do I look like a revolutionary soldier to you? Am I wearing a tri-corner hat? No!..."


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm amazed some people feel guilty about watching sokme of these movies.  Return of Captain Invincilble I can understand attaching some guilt to, but It's a Wonderful Life?  C'mon!  A definitive movie that has stood for over 50 years as a landmark achievement.  I think most guilty pleasure movies are ones you wouldn't want anyone yo catch you watching.  Here's some of mine

Point Break
Soldier
Daredevil
The Hulk
Johnny Mnemonic
The Man with Two Brains
Leap of Faith

There are more but those are the ones I really wouldn't want anyone to walk in on while I was watching.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 8, 2005)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Torture Dungeon
Straight To Hell
Legend
Valley of the Gwange
Any of the "real" Godzilla movies
Logan's Run
UHF
The Jerk
Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid
Roxanne


I'm sure there are more...this is all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm gonna mention one that nobody has mentioned yet: *Red Dawn*.  How could you _not_ like a movie where the Brat Pack wages a Guerilla war against invading Soviet forces?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm too late to this thread, pretty much all mine are taken. I notice a lot of you mention Logan's Run and the need for a sequel. Does anyone remember the Logan's Run tv series? 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075527/

Hey, when I went for the tv show link I found a 2006 title. Looks like a remake is in the works. Has anyone heard any buzz on this?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0402344/


----------



## Abraxas (Aug 9, 2005)

First - those that others have listed - PCU, UHF, Soldier, Legend, LA Story, The Arrival, The Shadow, The Phantom, Leap of Faith, Hudson Hawk, Cutthroat Island, Johnny Mnemonic, Little Shop of Horrors, Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid, Godzilla vs. the Smog Monster, Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle

Now some others
Lassiter, The Big Blue, Trilogy of Terror, Event Horizon, Never A Dull Moment, Brain Donors, Innocent Blood, Alien Nation


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 9, 2005)

Disney's Alladin.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't know that I have any truly *guilty* pleasures, but here's my list:
200 Cigarettes
Willow
Big Trouble in Little China
A Fistful of Dollars
For a Few Dollars More
The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly
Rose Red
Tomcats

Kane


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 9, 2005)

Almost Heroes
Disney's Aladdin
Beverly Hills Cop II
I, Robot
Last Flight of Noah's Ark
Mallrats
Mystery Men
Rat Race
Six Days, Seven Nights
Star Trek IV
Stripes
Tremors
Tremors 2: Aftershocks
Tron
Vampire In Brooklyn
Wagons East!
Xanadu


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 9, 2005)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> The Frisco Kid - a buddy movie featuring Gene Wilder as a Rabbi and Harrison Ford as an outlaw.  Great fun!




Heh...I watched this Saturday afternoon!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 9, 2005)

And I'm going to watch it ASAP.


----------



## glass (Aug 9, 2005)

Mean Girls
Freaky Friday
She's All That
Ten Things I Hate About You

basically, I like American teenage chic-flicks, despite the fact that it's a long time since I've been a teenager, and I've never been an American or a chic.


glass.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 9, 2005)

Some of these "guilty pleasures" movies named in this thread are considered to be classics; I don't know why you'd consider them guilty pleasures.  I think the point was to name movies that in general are considered to be bad movies, yet you like them anyway.

Not exactly a guilty pleasure, but the BBC _Pride & Prejudice_ probably doesn't net me any cred on this site, and I like it a lot.  We have it for my wife, and I'm always bugging _her_ to watch it with _me_.  The pseudo-Bollywood version, _Bride & Prejudice_ I also thought was lots of fun, and my wife didn't even like that one.  I may actually buy a copy for myself!

_Predator 2_ and _Alien vs. Predator_ are guilty pleasure movies for me, I suppose.  I don't know why _Predator 2_ doesn't get more respect from the geek crowd though; I've always thought it was a pretty good movie.

And like glass, I have a funny thing for teenager chick flicks.  _10 Things I Hate About You_ probably being my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## Hijinks (Aug 9, 2005)

A lot of people think _Independence Day_ was so implausible that it was unwatchable.  Uploading a virus into a superior alien race's computer to make their ships go boom, and such.  I love it, I think it's a great rompin' popcorn flick.

I second _Kentucky Fried Movie_ ("It is very important to know what to do when you die. First, do not drive.  Second, do not attempt to use heavy machinery.  Third, do not talk.")  Also I second _Krull_.

My own personal movie that I watch when I want to laugh my arse off is _Showgirls_.  Lots of naked people, which is always good, and the acting is sooo frickin hilariously bad that I always have a great time


----------



## warlord (Aug 9, 2005)

Eurotrip
The New Guy
Bring It On
The Girl Next Door
and if it counts Underworld


----------



## Meowzebub (Aug 9, 2005)

I agree that a "guilty" pleasure should be a movie that you watch consistently yet if someone walked into the room while you were watching it, you would feel embarassed to explain why.  Unless of course you were quick with the channel changer.

Strange Brew
Hell Comes to Frogtown
Ice Pirates
Reanimator
Earth Girls are Easy

And JD you are not the only one to enjoy P&P.  I was upset that there was not more to the mini-series when I watched it the first time.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Aug 10, 2005)

You mean like porn and stuff?


----------



## freebfrost (Aug 10, 2005)

_Commando_

Arnold cuts the top off of a mercenary's head by *throwing* a saw blade!  It's hard to get more guilty than that.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 10, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> You mean like porn and stuff?



 Ah yeah...I guess I do have one guilty pleasure...  

j/k

Kane


----------



## reveal (Aug 10, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> You mean like porn and stuff?




There's nothing wrong with porn and nothing to feel guilty about.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 10, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> I'm gonna mention one that nobody has mentioned yet: *Red Dawn*.  How could you _not_ like a movie where the Brat Pack wages a Guerilla war against invading Soviet forces?



 Go Wolverines.


----------



## Skrit (Aug 10, 2005)

Here are mine...

The Thing (carpenter's version) - Would have been a hit if it didn't come out the same Time as ET
Them - Not really a guilty pleasure it did win an oscar for special Effects..
Deep Blue Sea - I love it..
Battle Beyond the Stars - John Boy in Space what more do you want!!!
Godzilla - All the old ones before 85
Escape from New York - Call me Snake.
Dog Soldiers -Thought it was going to be another one of SciFi channels crappy movies.. I was wrong
28 Days Later - Good flick to point out that even if the world was infested with zombies other Humans would be your worst enemy.
The Craft - Don't know why I just do..


----------



## glass (Aug 10, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Some of these "guilty pleasures" movies named in this thread are considered to be classics; I don't know why you'd consider them guilty pleasures.  I think the point was to name movies that in general are considered to be bad movies, yet you like them anyway.



In my case, I must admit I don't really feel guilty about any of these films. Maybe embarrassed is a better word.  



> And like glass, I have a funny thing for teenager chick flicks.  _10 Things I Hate About You_ probably being my favorite of the bunch.



Great taste in movies and pizzas. If you didn't live several thousand miles away (I think), I'd invite you for a lads night in!  


glass.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 10, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Great taste in movies and pizzas. If you didn't live several thousand miles away (I think), I'd invite you for a lads night in!



Sadly, I do.

However, all is not lost.  I work for Ford, which owns Jaguar, and I've long thought that if I could get a rotation for three years at Jaguar (which is also located in Coventry) or Land Rover (which is supposedly no more than 10 minutes away from Coventry) that would be fun.

So, if that ever happens, I'll take you up on that!


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm suprised nobody has mentioned John Carpenter's 'They Live' great classic B movie. Plus wrasslin'.


----------



## reveal (Aug 10, 2005)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> I'm suprised nobody has mentioned John Carpenter's 'They Live' great classic B movie. Plus wrasslin'.




Or Wes Craven's "Last House on the Left." 

Personally, I prefer "I Spit on your Grave."


----------



## glass (Aug 10, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Sadly, I do. However, all is not lost.  I work for Ford, which owns Jaguar, and I've long thought that if I could get a rotation for three years at Jaguar (which is also located in Coventry) or Land Rover (which is supposedly no more than 10 minutes away from Coventry) that would be fun.



Sadly, Jaguar is closing down their factory in Coventry, but I think their offices are staying.

Land Rover is still their though. Ten minutes is probably a touch optimistic (there are speed cameras  ), but it's not far away.



> So, if that ever happens, I'll take you up on that!



Cool!


glass.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 10, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Some of these "guilty pleasures" movies named in this thread are considered to be classics; I don't know why you'd consider them guilty pleasures.  I think the point was to name movies that in general are considered to be bad movies, yet you like them anyway.



Because _nobody knows_. Who considers them "classics"? The 'general public'? How do I know? Some of us don't sit there and gawk at Rotten Tomatoes and track all these different movies, and then pronounce that this _must_ be what the 'general public considers classics' (disclaimer: in no way, shape, or form saying you do).

For example, I didn't see anything that I would consider a "classic".


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh, I wasn't trying to put down anyone for putting up classics as guilty pleasures--I'm merely expressing my own personal surprise.  _The Thing_ is a good example of what I mean; it's a cult favorite if not exactly a mainstream one, and has enjoyed phenomenal success amongst "genre fans".

glass; I also believe that Coventry will continue to house the Jaguar corporate offices, and if I do do a rotation, that's where I would go.  Since my wife has recently agreed that an assignment in the UK would be a great experience for all of us, distance from family notwithstanding, I'm more aggressively pursuing the chance to make a temporary jump to one either Jag or LR if I can.

Sadly, in my department (Purchasing) there's not tons of opportunities to take on foreign assignments, but I'll see what I can concoct.


----------



## nyjm (Aug 10, 2005)

Buckaroo Bonzai!  - classic bad movie

I have to second "Red Sonja" and "Phantom Menace" as well.  The first b/c, well, it TRIES to give us a female Conan (and hell, she does kill A LOT of people) and the second b/c those lightsaber fights are just awesome.

... and I am the only one who likes the pod-race?  I thought that was a high-light of that film.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 10, 2005)

I saw TPM when I was 13, and was thinking "they ripped off Ben-Hur!" 

I was right.

Still a good race 

Ben-Hur rocks.


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 10, 2005)

Oooh!! Ooohh! Mistah Kotttaahhhh!!


I forgot all about 'Zardoz'. I can't tear my eyes off that movie every time it is on.


----------



## Qlippoth (Aug 11, 2005)

Quatermass and the Pit/Five Million Years to Earth (I've received flak from 3 different girlfriends over this one);
Lair of the White Worm (ridiculous, but I like the idea of Amanda Donohoe running around in just fangs and blue paint);
Student Bodies (a late-70's/early-80's horror spoof that runs on cable fairly often & actually seems intentionally funny...to me, at least).


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 11, 2005)

Qlippoth said:
			
		

> Lair of the White Worm (ridiculous, but I like the idea of Amanda Donohoe running around in just fangs and blue paint);
> .





Oh MY GOODNESS

Amanda Donahoe was the epitome of everything slithery and hot (Ken Russel, go figure, barely controled sexual heat). If I was forced to worship a naughty snake goddess it would certainly be her.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 11, 2005)

For me - it's got to be Clueless.  It's dumb, but I just don't care.  I love it - makes me laugh so hard every time!


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Aug 11, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> Because _nobody knows_. Who considers them "classics"? The 'general public'? How do I know? Some of us don't sit there and gawk at Rotten Tomatoes and track all these different movies, and then pronounce that this _must_ be what the 'general public considers classics' (disclaimer: in no way, shape, or form saying you do).
> 
> For example, I didn't see anything that I would consider a "classic".




It's a Wonderful Life isn't classic?

You can tone down the rehtoric a bit too.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 11, 2005)

Qlippoth said:
			
		

> Lair of the White Worm (ridiculous, but I like the idea of Amanda Donohoe running around in just fangs and blue paint);




OMG...I'd forgotten about this....thing.


----------



## amethal (Aug 11, 2005)

Meowzebub said:
			
		

> I agree that a "guilty" pleasure should be a movie that you watch consistently yet if someone walked into the room while you were watching it, you would feel embarassed to explain why.  Unless of course you were quick with the channel changer.
> 
> Strange Brew
> Hell Comes to Frogtown
> ...



Ice Pirates and Earth Girls are Easy are great. I haven't seen the other three, but maybe I ought to.

Don't know if The Princess Bride counts as a guilty pleasure, but I love that film.


----------



## Hijinks (Aug 11, 2005)

> Ice Pirates



 Oh HECK yeah!  Space Herpes > all!!


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 11, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> It's a Wonderful Life isn't classic?



Yeah, maybe that one is. I do admit a bit of surprise there (but it was only one aberration, which I expect in most threads).


> You can tone down the rehtoric a bit too.



Or one's sensitivity level.


----------



## sniffles (Aug 11, 2005)

Qlippoth said:
			
		

> Quatermass and the Pit/Five Million Years to Earth (I've received flak from 3 different girlfriends over this one);




I love that movie!! Whenever anyone has to make a jump check in D&D, my fiance' and I exclaim, "Jumping! Leaping!" in a weird voice like the workman who gets possessed in the tube stations.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 12, 2005)

Plan 9 from Outer Space
Faster Pussycat Kill! Kill!
Pink Flamingos
Creepshow

But I experience no guilt from watching them.  I only list them as movies that others might think of as 'bad' and therefore qualify as a "guilty pleasure."


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 12, 2005)

I actaully thought of a movie that I watch that does make me feel guilty: Spice World.  I can't believe that I even posted it.

Kane


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I actaully thought of a movie that I watch that does make me feel guilty: Spice World.  I can't believe that I even posted it.
> 
> Kane




Huh. Never had to put anyone on my ignore list before...


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 12, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Huh. Never had to put anyone on my ignore list before...



 Hehehe...I almost wish I could put myself on the ignore list for that!


----------



## Tetsubo (Aug 12, 2005)

Roadhouse.
Major League.

I win.


----------



## Rackhir (Aug 12, 2005)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> Willow - (non-gamer's seem to hate this movie)




I'm a gamer and I've always hated this movie. In retrospect, I consider it a warning of the kind of film Lucas would make given his druthers. 

I would agree with the camp that argues that a guilty pleasure movie has to be one that you are embarassed to like. Airplane, The Princess Bride etc, fail that test for me at least.

The only movie I consider to be a true guilty pleasure for me is "Barb Wire" Pamela Anderson just looks soooo goood sneering in tight black leather. Also I find it to be somewhat ironic in that how BarbWire turned out is what Casablanca was supposed to be.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm old:

Hawk the Slayer


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 12, 2005)

Jhamin said:
			
		

> Real Men - With James Belushi and John Ritter.
> 
> Not for everyone, but I love this movie!





I have seen it, and it is a hilarious send up of a few different genres.

Dinkeldog, I am older.  (There, that should make you feel better.  ) Hawk the Slayer has a few good scenes -- in spite of itself.

The Sword and the Sorceror  (starring Lee Horseley) also has a good one liner:   "That's a very small threat indeed.)

Buckaroo Banzai -- an incredible cast in an incredibly campy movie.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Aug 14, 2005)

Just made a quick look over my list of DVD's and the only one that really stood out that would truly qualify as a "guilty pleasure" is

The Net

It's not... great.  But there's just something about it that I find watchable.  I'd say Hackers too but I don't own that one.  Haven't managed to both see it on a shelf and bring myself to pay the money at the same time.

Speaking of Hackers however brings up one of my favorite questions - WHY OH WHY is it that every movie with "hackers" seems to have them using APPLE laptops?  Not Linux boxes.  Never any IBM architecture.  But APPLE.  LAPTOPS.  I'd have enjoyed Hackers SO much more (and likely would have even bought it before now, were it not for the big, unbelievable, black mark against believability that comes from getting bribes from Cupertino to have the hackers use Apple.


----------



## Rackhir (Aug 14, 2005)

Man in the Funny Hat said:
			
		

> Speaking of Hackers however brings up one of my favorite questions - WHY OH WHY is it that every movie with "hackers" seems to have them using APPLE laptops?  Not Linux boxes.  Never any IBM architecture.  But APPLE.  LAPTOPS.  I'd have enjoyed Hackers SO much more (and likely would have even bought it before now, were it not for the big, unbelievable, black mark against believability that comes from getting bribes from Cupertino to have the hackers use Apple.




Oh no bribes are necessary, they're just that much better  Well, I should probably stop there seeing as how we're not supposed to discuss religion.

Seriously, Mac's especially the laptops have style, there is a cool factor to their design. Something that is rarely the case with windows machines, which have pretty much always been black/grey boxes. The classic example probably being the second gen G3 laptops which looked like they were straight out of the Danny Elfman Batman movie's prop department.

Besides, are you seriously concerned about the "realisim" in movies, where one or two questions will find you any information you want, any encription can be broken in 3 seconds, systems can be hacked in 2 minutes (Oh, wait that IS the case with windows, Well I am exagurating it's more like 5 min before an unprotected windows box on the net is compromised and that isn't a joke) simple commands can accomplish weeks worth of data processing, pictures can have non-existant details extracted in the blink of an eye and windows 3.11 never crashed. It's not like they ever use actual software or operating system in most cases. Its "Hollyware" where software can accomplish miraculous things with a minimum of exposition and screen time.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Aug 15, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Oh no bribes are necessary, they're just that much better  Well, I should probably stop there seeing as how we're not supposed to discuss religion.
> 
> Seriously, Mac's especially the laptops have style, there is a cool factor to their design. Something that is rarely the case with windows machines, which have pretty much always been black/grey boxes. The classic example probably being the second gen G3 laptops which looked like they were straight out of the Danny Elfman Batman movie's prop department.
> 
> Besides, are you seriously concerned about the "realisim" in movies, where one or two questions will find you any information you want, any encription can be broken in 3 seconds, systems can be hacked in 2 minutes (Oh, wait that IS the case with windows, Well I am exagurating it's more like 5 min before an unprotected windows box on the net is compromised and that isn't a joke) simple commands can accomplish weeks worth of data processing, pictures can have non-existant details extracted in the blink of an eye and windows 3.11 never crashed. It's not like they ever use actual software or operating system in most cases. Its "Hollyware" where software can accomplish miraculous things with a minimum of exposition and screen time.



All true... except hackers still don't use Apple.   It's just one of those little things that always bugs me.


----------



## RichCsigs (Aug 15, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I actaully thought of a movie that I watch that does make me feel guilty: Spice World.  I can't believe that I even posted it.
> 
> Kane




It's a hilarious movie!  Just fast foward through the music and it's perfect.

I also love Josie and the Pussycats.  For months after seeing it my friend Jack and I were running around screaming "Pink is the new Blue!" and "Jerkin".

The only problem with both of these though is that there's so many pop culture refferances in them that they are seriously dated now.

For cult films I also want to add Amazon Women on the Moon (I swear I recognize somebody new everytime I watch it).  Gotta agree with whoever put in Kentucky Fried Movie too ("And if your a Sagatarius like me, you can expect the unexpected today" *twhack*).  I could quote that movie all day.  "I'm not wearing any pants.  Film at 11."

Oh, one more guilty pleasure.  Action Jackson.  Coach as a bad guy, Apollo Creed as your hero and the hot girl from Purple Rain!  So bad it's great!


----------



## Darthjaye (Aug 15, 2005)

How about.....The Last Dragon.  Fu from the ghetto!!!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 15, 2005)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> Oh, one more guilty pleasure.  Action Jackson.  Coach as a bad guy, Apollo Creed as your hero and the hot girl from Purple Rain!  So bad it's great!



  Action Jackson is hilarious!  I also remember when Carl Weathers did this guest spot on SNL recently, trying to run for governer of any state that would have him.  His platform: I was that black dude on Predator!  I remember one of his slogans was "I'm a man of action... Jackson!"

This was shortly after the Governator got elected, naturally.

BTW, what's that on your avatar, Jabba the Hutt's baby?


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 15, 2005)

One word-  "GYMKATA".


----------



## elrobey (Aug 15, 2005)

Time Bandits.


----------



## BlackSilver (Aug 16, 2005)

Anything from John Carpenter.  

Anything with Bruce Lee, or Jackie Chan.

Highlander


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm such a girl.

Dirty Dancing
Empire Records
Grease
Coal Miner's Daughter
Peggy Sue Got Married
Can't Hardly Wait
Pete's Dragon
How Stella Got Her Groove Back

<blushes>

I can't believe I'm going to hit post reply ...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 16, 2005)

I *love* Empire Records and Can't Hardly Wait!


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I *love* Empire Records and Can't Hardly Wait!




Yay! 

I was just reminded that I left War of the Roses off the list.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 16, 2005)

Harold and Kumar go to White Castle


----------



## Pants (Aug 16, 2005)

Independence Day
Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle
Pumpkin Head
Willow
Red Sonja - Horrible, horrible movie, but back when I was starved for ANY sort of fantasy flick, I loved it...
Coneheads
Big Trouble in Little China
Strange Brew - I had a friend who used to watch this movie EVERY DAY, but it's such a dumb movie


----------



## Darthjaye (Aug 16, 2005)

...Cyborg (one of Van Damme's best)
Tango and Cash
Lifeforce
Kingpin (sorry, I'm a sucker for supid humor)
and The Peacemaker (I must be one of the few that I know that actually really liked this movie)

to name a few more.......


----------

